# Joshua Ross, pianist - Youtube channel



## Jbinks (May 25, 2011)

Hi all, I just launched my new youtube channel. In there you can find recordings of Rachmaninoff, Haydn, and Schubert, & Brahms. Here is a list of the other pieces you can find there currently.

Haydn Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob. XVII/32 
Rachmaninoff Etude-Tablaeu in A minor, Op.39, No. 2 
Schubert Impromptu in G -flat Major, Op.90, No.3 
Brahms Variations on a theme by Robert Schumann Op. 9.

http://www.youtube.com/JoshuaRossPiano

Feel free to comment, add me as a youtube friend, and subscribe to my channel! enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/JoshuaRossPiano


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey there, so I heard your stuff...thanks for posting...good material...keep at it!


----------



## Jbinks (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for viewing, i appreciate it!


----------

